# What's wrong with this?



## BFP IV (Sep 21, 2013)

After reading some older post and especially the ones on wahoo spreads I am not sure if I know what i am doing. I normally fish the edge, spur, steps, rigs,etc pulling pretty much the same spread. The spread generally consists of a couple of islander combos, a mold craft or two a large Marlin lure for the hell of it and maybe a lipped plug. We normally catch a mixed bag of fish from wahoo to marlin. Is there anything wrong with this or am I missing out on a Lot of fish


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nothing wrong with it at all. If its working, then that's good enough, but you should always experiment a little. 

If you feel your catches are less consistent or you caught two wahoo but everybody else caught 10, then it doesn't hurt to add a twist to the game plan


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

If it works, use it. Simple as that. Sometimes we to carried away on lures.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

If it works stick with it but it's good to try new gear and different techniques every now and then to see if they work for you or not. If you have a spread or a technique that produces, share it with us here because that's the idea behind forums like this. Posts like the Wahoo post gives anglers with little or no experience a basis for targeting Wahoo. The idea is to provide a baseline from which they can start from and tweek it to their style of fishing. It is a lot cheaper to find out from 50 different people what their top producing lures are than to have to go buy them and trial and error them yourself. 

I own the most absolutely worthless lure in the world and I paid $55.00 for it at the Navy Exchange in San Diego in 1994. It looked good to me and I thought it it would be a great big game lure. I happened to end up riding a Navy ship back to Hawaii and it was an escort for a supply/fuel ship so it was a nice slow trip back. I dragged that damn lure just about all the way from San Diego to the Pearl Harbor channel marker and never got one knock down. Now if someone had told me that they had bought one and dragged it about 2500 miles through the water with out a single bite, I would have saved myself $55.00.

These post sharing the basic concepts on the how to do things are good ideas because they really shorten the learning curve for people trying out things for the first time. Back in the 90's I read something about high speed trolling and one day in the tackle shop I bought some trolling weights which I threw in the sinker drawer on the boat where they hibernated for about a year. 

One day we were heading out and the trolling weights popped into my mind, so I deployed a real Joe Yee lure out behind a trolling weight. Almost immediately there was a knock down, I watched that rod bow over and the line snapped that fast. Well it turns out I had set the drag too high and that caused me not only to lose a fish but the lure and the weight were lost as well. Losing a $30.00 Joe Lee and a $2.00 trolling lure was enough to make me forget about HS trolling for a few months. A few month later heading back in after a day of fishing the trolling weights popped up in my head again. What the heck I gave it another shot, put another Joe Lee and trolling weight on and settled in. Well after a half hour or so everyone was bored and sleepy and settled in for naps. My best fishing buddy and I sat at the upper helm smoking cigarettes and shooting the breeze when we heard a small pistol crack. We kind of looked at each other, then looked around and finally saw the HS rod standing up straight in the rod holder.

What happened was that nobody was on the rod in the cockpit and we didn't hear the clicker over the noise of the engines at the upper helm when a fish slammed that lure, spooled an 80W filled with #80 monofilament. I know if we had used a little common sense none of those things would have happened but if someone had advised us to watch out for those things neither may have happened and today I could probably sell those lost Joe Yee lures for about $250.00 a pop.


----------

